# Whos up for a paint off?



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Whos up for a paint off? Any member at any skill level. 

The deadline will be the 26th dosn't have to be the same model as its painting thats voted on. Only thing is it has to be a single mini no vehicles. 

No WIP pics needed but you can post them other threads. 

I'll sort out a voting system nearer the deadline.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Sounds fun. I'm in.


----------



## fatgai (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah, looks good i'll see what i can do


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

These things always pop up at the worst times!

I'd love to but any chance you want to do another after Christmas?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

It'll most likely be a seperate thread with a poll added in. 

We'll go for your completed pictures posted into this thread by 2359 GMT and i'll put up a voting thread the day after.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I might be interested. I've recently started something to test my skill on, so I'll be using that thing. I need a bit of a break from painting my normal projects' routine. :grin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

lets do it! I have a glittery unicorn that my girlfriend wants painting for xmas!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

If this keeps up it might need to be a knockout system.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like fun, and it will motivate me to do Trazyn. I'm in.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

count me in also!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> These things always pop up at the worst times!
> 
> I'd love to but any chance you want to do another after Christmas?


There most likely will be another.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Sure, I'm in.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Im in if i can post a model i painted well drunk out of my mind......They seem to look the coolest. (Note to all painters... Beer + other booze = Awesome Ork Models)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

stevey293 said:


> There most likely will be another.


Cool, I'll keep an eye open.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

sounds good to me, should give me a little bit more motivation


----------



## fatgai (Dec 1, 2011)

gonna see if I can get a xv8 battlesuit and painting like mad on the 25th


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I will try to get something in.


----------



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm guessing it'll be paint, take a pic and post it on the thread?
I'll stick a piccy up if it the thread is open to random postings and voting.

I'm thinking entrants should stick a piece of paper behind their model with their forum name written on it, then take the pic. Just a thought.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thats a good idea.

We'll go for one pic showing the heresy logo.


----------



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

Any preference on the model? Singular, squads, vehical, vehical squads?

I've just started work on an old Karandras The Shadow Hunter. Might use that when it's finished.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Interesting.....Is it to be painted specifically for this, or can we chuck in a previously painted model? I'll try and finish something if the former.

Nice idea.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm in. I have a few models PIP at the moment, and plan to finish soon. I know definitely have one I'd enter.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

It comes down to honesty i suppose but it has to be a model that was unpainted on the 1st of this month.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Are we restricted to just GW models or can we use models from other companies such as Reaper Miniatures for the competition?


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

I am in but I only painted like 5 models before tho.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I painted a Trygon. Is this allowed? It's not a vehicle, and it's a single model.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Any model range as long as you painted it. 

5 models before no bother thats more than i painted before i jumped into a miniwargaming deathmatch. (to date i've only painted about 30 models EVER)

If a trygons what i think it is its bloody huge. So im going to have to say no. Something that fits on a terminator base at most.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Just finished painting the model. Do we post it here or are we gonna have a separate thread for that?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Post them in here please.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's my miniature for the comp. It's Damien, Hellborn wizard from Reaper Miniatures. Working on the orb was fun. It was my fist time painting swirls and it turned out a lot better than I expected.:victory:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to point out that this is a totally unoffical 'contest' and is not sanctioned by the moderation team. Those of you taking part are doing it for the glory only and no Heresy Member Awards are available for winning.

Also we will not be monitoring or adjudicating on any poll that is run to vote on the winner. I would suggest a public vote to reduce the chance of any potential 'cheating'.

Good luck to those who are taking part.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, 7 day until the deadline. How's the painting going guys?opcorn:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Wow, it feels like a ghost thread in here.:biggrin:


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I would have tried to get in on this, but came across the thread a liiiitttle too late. I agree with you though Ravion, not much goin on in here at the moment :/

How many people are actually participating?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine is nearly done one is already in.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hmm...I shall have to get off my lazy arse and put the finishing touches on my Chaos marine then. Still have to sort out a bloody base for him though...blah...

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

erm I would like to be in if I can still join..


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

You can indeed still join. Deadline is the 26th remember. 

Here is my entry.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Well that's 2 entries sent in. Lets keep em comin peeps! Nice job on the commissar Steve.


----------



## Sylvanas (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's Mine


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Midnight on boxing day is the cut off remember.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Hope I'm not too late! :biggrin:

Here's mine. I didn't do the base yet as I'm still unsure how to do it.../sigh

Oh well! :biggrin:










Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good all! Remember we have another challenge up as well for walker/vehicle. Larger then a Rhino.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm guessing that this all we're gonna get for competitors.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Possibly i forgot to throw a reminder up today so here is the final reminder. Midnight UK time tomorrow i'll close this thread and start a voting thread.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Treat this thread as closed. 

Voting can be done here. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103202


----------

